# How do you drivers deal with sweating backs



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


----------



## Mayday (May 30, 2015)

I use my air conditioner. Turn it on to take the moisture out of the air, but put a little heat on it to keep the temperature comfortable.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Mayday said:


> I use my air conditioner. Turn it on to take the moisture out of the air, but put a little heat on it to keep the temperature comfortable.


I have my ac on also but I must be just fatter an get more sweating then normal ppl..


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

There's a thread on this already. Sadly it's only 3 posts at this time, but the first one is about "cooling car seat cushions" http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/cooling-car-seat-cushion.84642/#post-1199908

At any rate, buying something to put between me and the seat back would be the first thing I'd try. It's much cheaper than changing cars just to get ventilated seats.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

There are these pillows at the mall which cool when you sleep/sit on them....You need to get them!


----------



## backstreets-trans (Aug 16, 2015)

I use the beaded car seat covers. They allow air to circulate between you and the seats. It really helps me stay cooler. You don't feel like your wearing a blanket on your butt and back.


----------



## f250ubercajundfw (Jun 12, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


I drive a 2011 f250 lariat 6.7 powerstroke 4x4 with airconditioned seats


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

f250ubercajundfw said:


> I drive a 2011 f250 lariat 6.7 powerstroke 4x4 with airconditioned seats


You lucky..


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

backstreets-trans said:


> I use the beaded car seat covers. They allow air to circulate between you and the seats. It really helps me stay cooler. You don't feel like your wearing a blanket on your butt and back.


I've seen those beads I'll try those thxs for help


----------



## f250ubercajundfw (Jun 12, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> You lucky..


not lucky brother, being lucky implies that I stumbled upon this truck while aimlessly wandering. I wanted a similar truck as a teenager and set a goal, left home at a young age and worked my ASS off until I was finally able to achieve my goal. proud to say, I'm mid twenties with a 57k piece of gorgeous machinery with nobody's name on it but my own  lucks got nothin to do with it lol


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Wear a t-shirt under your shirt, the cotton will absorb the sweat, giving it a place to go and evaporate, thus your skin ( under arms and back) will stay dryer and you won't end up stinking after several hours.


----------



## morrisiii (Jul 2, 2016)

uberRonSmith said:


> Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


I have a Lincoln MKZ with Aircondioned Seats.


----------



## Jazzman (Jul 16, 2015)

Wood Beaded Comfort Seat Cushion

OR

*Zone Tech Wood Beaded Seat Cushion *

*Works for me and there is black one on Amazon *


----------



## Carena (Jun 28, 2016)

I drive naked, so no need to sweat.


----------



## mikechch (Jun 5, 2016)

Vented seats.


----------



## MrA (Jul 7, 2016)

I picked up the beaded seat cover at Walmart, $10 bucks. It helps, but doesn't eliminate the problem. I noticed a few riders curling their noses after a long day, and a night sleeping in the car, lol. I guess I started to stink! A pack of baby wipes to wipe my pits and junk, some baby powder sprinkled on the inside of my shirt. A bottle of Febreze, and a car air freshener. I got comments the rest of the day about how good my car smelled.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

Mayday said:


> I use my air conditioner. Turn it on to take the moisture out of the air, but put a little heat on it to keep the temperature comfortable.


This is what I do. Keep the air in the car cool, not ice cold, but just cool, and as dry as possible to keep things comfortable. Now passengers who are sweaty when they enter the vehicle and have wet backs, that's a different story.


----------



## Larry30040 (Sep 4, 2016)

uberron73 said:


> Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


Mine or my passengers? ... lol


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Drive at night.
THE END


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Drive at night.
> THE END


Could always drive in Moscow.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

ptuberx said:


> Could always drive in Moscow.


You might as well go one further and drive in Siberia. You'll never worry about sweating again.


----------



## ptuberx (Jun 28, 2016)

EX_ said:


> You might as well go one further and drive in Siberia. You'll never worry about sweating again.


In Soviet Russia, you do not ride in Uber, Uber rides on you!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

It would be fair to say that Uber already rides us...hard.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberron73 said:


> Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


You must have leather or vinyl.
If you notice,all of the police cars have cloth front seats. Cloth breaths.
Try Installing a padded cloth drivers seat cover. Lean forward and get your back off the seat when you get a chance. Get out of car and walk around for 5 minutes every hour or two. Wear breathable natural fiber cloth shirts, cotton is good.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> If you notice ,all of the police cars have cloth front seats. Cloth breaths.


Except the back seat, of course. That's heavy duty vinyl. That needs to be hosed down from drunks throwing up back there. = }

I see the original OP isn't here anymore, but I thought I'd add a reply for those who are searching the subject.

In this Bakersfield heat, I'm maxing out the AC in my car and it feels good, but my back on the leather seats still gets sweaty. I was already to get a beaded seat cover, when I came across this. Surprisingly, the thing works really well. It's eliminated the sweaty back all together. The fan on the high setting will add more noise, but I've already got the AC blowing hard, so a little extra noise it's a big deal.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

AC Seats here too.
Once you experience it, you'll never look back.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

I recently bought a wooden-bead seat cover for my driver’s seat. 

It makes me feel like a Jamaican taxi driver, but damn does it make a difference. Helps with the sweaty back and bottom problems; lets your body breathe and lets the AC flow back there a little better


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

SurginGeneral said:


> I recently bought a wooden-bead seat cover for my driver's seat.
> 
> It makes me feel like a Jamaican taxi driver, but damn does it make a difference. Helps with the sweaty back and bottom problems; lets your body breathe and lets the AC flow back there a little better


And those beads give your back a bit of a massage at the same time.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

They say 75% of the country is dehydrated. Some symptoms is sweating, with a weight problem you might be dehydrated. Try to pee closer to clear than yellow the darker the worse you are. 

I have similar problems but noticed the more water I drink the less I sweat combined with losing some weight.

I drink a lot of caffeine. If I drink a large coffee (32 ozs) I match with water. The person who recommended advised 64oz to 32oz but it's a start. Same with sodas. diet soda and teas


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> They say 75% of the country is dehydrated. Some symptoms is sweating, with a weight problem you might be dehydrated. Try to pee closer to clear than yellow the darker the worse you are.
> 
> I have similar problems but noticed the more water I drink the less I sweat combined with losing some weight.
> 
> I drink a lot of caffeine. If I drink a large coffee (32 ozs) I match with water. The person who recommended advised 64oz to 32oz but it's a start. Same with sodas. diet soda and teas


That's really good advice. I keep plenty of water in my cooler.

But for me specifically, I think the sweaty back is more of an issue with leather/vinyl seats. They just don't have the breathability of cloth seats. So if the AC is not reaching back there and it's 110 degrees, you're gonna sweat. The seat I bought that blows air back there has solved the problem.


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

dgates01 said:


> And those beads give your back a bit of a massage at the same time.


True! I thought I wouldn't get used to it, but after getting it situated nicely, it's really comfortable


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

Maintain AC. Lose weight. Increase cardiovascular health. Limit caffeine and stimulant intake.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

EX_ said:


> Drive at night.
> THE END


Some of us drive in places that get a LOW in the 70s.
right now around her (orlandoish) the low temp is at 6:00 am or so and it only gets down to the 70s.
I've felt it still be in the 80s well after dark.
If i start at 9:00 PM, it could still be in the 80s and by 9:00 am it will be back up to the 80s this time of year.
When it's 80 and you start doing things like loading 100+ pounds of luggage (suitcases for 4) there's little avoidance of getting sweaty fast.

My advice for hot climates
(80+ temperatures)

Shower before starting your shift, as soon as possible before. I crawl out of bed, eat dinner, shower, and go to work.

Keep the AC set to this








The temperature will fluctuate every time someone gets in or out of the car. Keep it to _frozen hell_ and right after you load it will hopefully not get worse than mildly uncomfortable.

Cargo shorts (shorts for that island-y style) {it also sets the atmosphere and gets the customer in the mindset that it's hot out}
Hawaiian shirts (dark colors that won't show minor pit stains) also for hot climates it sets an aesthetic {They are also collared and conform to "must be collared shirt" dress code regulations}

Golf shirts (they look classy and there are high end golf shirts that are made from "athletic" materials. these are designed to wick moisture.

Antiperspirant (once immediately after drying after you shower) {too much antiperspirant can cause irritation}
(in extreme heat you can put antiperspirant on other parts of your body)
(i spray it on my back and use a wash cloth to get it on my groin, but not my "sensitive" parts) {this helps a lot with BO}

deodorant (as needed for that extra stank)
{again you shouldn't use deodorant more than once per day, use deodorant between antiperspirant applications}

A spare shirt or 2 (if you get too sweaty (or get a whole mess of ketchup on yourself) having a spare clean dry shirt is great to have) {also if you get soaked doing something like getting a wheelchair out of the trunk in the rain
(I still keep a spare shirt in my work bag for taking on taxi shifts)

Don't turn off your car,
While bad for your environment, idling all day will DRASTICALLY reduce the sweating/body odor.

Oh did you want something eco friendly/vegan/homeopathic?

dress like a hippie and paint flowers on your car...

Nothing but strong chemicals can suppress a natural bodily function like sweating.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Cargo shorts
> Hawaiian shirt


Dats me all summer, plus some of fall and spring. Rayon in the heat is <3.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Never really had an issue if it's going to be over 85 I always wear shorts over 95 and I add in sandles . The car I have with air conditioned seats is awesome in the summer but even in my other car that doesn't have that it doesn't get too hot Dark Brown Leather in both cars


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

zandor said:


> There's a thread on this already. Sadly it's only 3 posts at this time, but the first one is about "cooling car seat cushions" http://www.uberpeople.net/threads/cooling-car-seat-cushion.84642/#post-1199908


Ordered a different one from Snailax, just put it in last night and used it today. That air is like icy tendrils on your back (and butt) once it gets sweaty.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071XS65DQ/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

uberron73 said:


> Just curious how everyone is feeling with the heat and sweating backs from the seats an driving allday. . or do u just deal with it an sweat?


Why would you be sweating inside a vehicle with air conditioning?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why would you be sweating inside a vehicle with air conditioning?


Not everyone lives in frozen Canadia. Not to mention when you have to make a stop like at a gas station, car can turn into furnace in seconds when you turn it off and lock it up while parked in the blazing sun on a scorching hot day.


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Why would you be sweating inside a vehicle with air conditioning?


The average temperature in Toronto for July is 77 degrees. Where I live, it's 22 degrees hotter for the average. _That_ is why we might be sweating a bit more than you.


----------



## TeeBird100 (Jun 17, 2018)

I wear Joseph Banks Traveler Shirts. Have a bunch in the closet that I wear for my day job. They look crisp, wick sweat away, and if you still are sweaty, they dry in a couple minutes. They are not cheap, but I wear the brighter ones untucked and it works in a casual but neat way.


----------

